# Atherfield bay Camp



## Jamieb (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello all

My name is Jamie and i and the development director for the new Atherfield Bay Camp project. Depending on planning we should be pulling the derelict buildings down in spring and making the place beautiful once again. If anyone would like to see the plans and more details, post a reply and i will upload what i have.

Thanks all


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Jamie, 

Welcome to the forum, thanks for joining. I think we'd all be interested in any documentation that you can share. 

I'm sure there are a few islanders that'd be be interested in a final visit too?


----------



## gushysfella (Dec 18, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, thanks for joining. I think we'd all be interested in any documentation that you can share.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few islanders that'd be be interested in a final visit too?



Oh Yes!!!!!!!

This is what it looked like last summer 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22686&highlight=wight


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2013)

That sounds like an exciting projet.


----------



## ghall (Dec 20, 2013)

This is where the ch4 programme 'wakey wakey campers!' was made. The place was refurbed and brought back to life for a few weeks.


----------



## gushysfella (Dec 20, 2013)

Back in the day it was a very popular site, was even on wish you was here lol!


----------



## lolza22 (Jan 25, 2014)

This was once a very popular place, now an abandoned mess and easily accessible...such a shame!


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 27, 2014)

Just an up date as we heard nothing from Jamieb, the small minded islanders have rejected the new development so its going to go down hill!


----------



## T-bar (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't even think it's that most of the time it's usually the council not receiving a big enough back hander


----------

